# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  С кем встречать НГ? :)

## ambient

Я щас в московском регионе живу, вот озаботился с кем встречать НГ. Ну или просто новые знакомства. Кому интересно пишите в личку. Парень, 31 год.  :Smile:

----------


## wiki

Точнее с кем выпить? Или всё-таки встречать? И какие мысли на сей счёт???

----------


## wiki

Они это кто и куда это сюда в другую страну поехать чтоб нажраться? О весело, а дома я этого сделать не могу?

----------


## ambient

На красную площадь может пойду. Сказали что транспорт работать будет. Еще была идея поехать в Питер. Но на работе доп выходных не дают, так что не пойдет видимо, хотя при желании договориться можно я думаю. Еще вариант в поезде - на другом форуме аж двое так планируют. Но наверное красная площадь самый прикол. Хотя мне уже написали в личку, может что получится.




> Точнее с кем выпить? Или всё-таки встречать? И какие мысли на сей счёт???


 Ну и выпить тоже. А не только в НГ.  :Smile:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

уверен, что ж/д билетов уже никуда нет.

сам встречаю на волге в тверской области с палаткой...

----------


## Покоцанный жизнью

> Точнее с кем выпить? Или всё-таки встречать? И какие мысли на сей счёт???


 - так помоги человеку, присоединись )))

----------


## Игорёк

Привет, Жень. Как устроился ? рассказал бы хоть. Работу нашел гляжу, молодец. Держись.

----------


## wiki

> - так помоги человеку, присоединись )))


 , а кто меня звал-то? Тут просто свои мысли высказывают на сей счёт.

----------


## Покоцанный жизнью

> , а кто меня звал-то? Тут просто свои мысли высказывают на сей счёт.


  - ну а чё, раз ему не с кем встретить, то почему бы и нет))

----------


## wiki

Ну, это Вы так считаете, а он может быть другого мнения. А на самом деле я даже сейчас ни чего не знаю, заранее и поэтому ни с кем не могу договариваться.Так как мож ещё и уеду куда на Новый год, а может быть и нет.

----------


## ambient

> Привет, Жень. Как устроился ? рассказал бы хоть. Работу нашел гляжу, молодец. Держись.


 У тебя немного проблема с чувством такта.

----------


## ambient

Ну а ближе к теме, что там, все попрятались?  :Smile:  Значит так надо.

----------


## wiki

> Ну а ближе к теме, что там, все попрятались?  Значит так надо.


  Что именно надо и кому???? Вроде бы и не особенно прятались.

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## wiki

Гражданин, это к чему вообще такое?????

----------


## ambient

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNxYKRP36v4

----------


## Black Angel

> 


 ахаха)) forever alone))

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Герда

Гражданин,
 А Снеговик зачётно, понравилось.)+

----------


## fuсka rolla

Гражданин намекает, что он- тролль. Вот бы не подумал.)
Я, кстати, заметил, что в последнее время (пара месяцев) его поведение изменилось. Использует странный вокабуляр. Гражданин, может случилось что? Расскажи. Не чужой ведь ты нам.

----------


## Герда

Гражданин, а правда расскажи, что таму тя?
Я на этом форуме, вроде тоже не своя.
Но всё равно, волнуюсь за тебя.

----------


## Игорёк

Это не троль. если только не клон, или не взломали.

----------


## Гражданин

Я тролль? Да нет, ребята. Мне такое занятие попросту не доставляет какого-либо удовольствия. 
Касаемо картинок,я полагаю во всяком случае нынче они возможно в какой-то степени не только ко мне подходят,мм?) Считайте это ответом в теме) Кстати аватар в тентакле вчера на снеговика-форевер элоуна поменял) 
Факка, да как сказать. Случилось ли... Просто черная полоса в жизни, точнее даже не так, а в целом хреновое самоощущение себя и совего места в жизни в последнее время. Такое бывает,бывало уже. С самооценкой и в 2007 например были проблемы. Бывают более короткие промежутки,когда я полностью на позитиве,строю планы,а САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ РАБОТАЮ НАД ИХ ВЫПОЛНЕНИЕМ( да-да, многим, на этом форуме в том числе,в решении собственных проблем, просто надо  много над собой работать, а не хватка силы воли это уже другое. Над её укреплением тоже надо работать).
Вообщем проблемы свои расписывать тут не буду, не по теме,сами знаете) А если где-то мои посты отдают грубостью или мб цинизмом,так это не плохо,главное чтобы здоровым. Отношусь строго к себе и к другим тоже,особенно когда считаю,что виноваты они сами.
Вот как-то так,ребята.

----------


## Гражданин

> Это не троль. если только не клон, или не взломали.


 Если бы был клон,то в регистрации например не стоял бы 2007 год). А взлом? Кому понадобится аккаунт,аккаунт ничем непримечательного юзера, на форуме,который по тематике своей и недолжен быть популярным, сред миллионов других аккаунтов?
Из-за реальных троллей в последнее время прямо какая-то троллефобия.

----------


## Алексей И

> . А взлом? Кому понадобится аккаунт,аккаунт ничем непримечательного юзера, на форуме,который по тематике своей и недолжен быть популярным, сред миллионов других аккаунтов?
> .


  -не ну а чё, я бы не отказался тя шлёпнуть. 
))

----------


## Алексей И

> Касаемо картинок,я полагаю во всяком случае нынче они возможно в какой-то степени не только ко мне подходят,мм?


 я так понимаю, это ты себя сфоткал такого красивого.
)))

----------


## ambient

Вчера путешествовал на автобусе в город Домодедово. Хотя это недалеко от меня http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ambient2/

----------


## Герда

Всех с наступающим НГ.
И гори всё плохое синем пламенем.) Вот.

----------


## Игорёк

> Если бы был клон,то в регистрации например не стоял бы 2007 год). А взлом? Кому понадобится аккаунт,аккаунт ничем непримечательного юзера, на форуме,который по тематике своей и недолжен быть популярным, сред миллионов других аккаунтов?
> Из-за реальных троллей в последнее время прямо какая-то троллефобия.


 В том-то и дело что я тоже троллефоб. Поэтому если говорю что это НЕ тролль, значит скорее всего это действительно так) . Обидно другое, что когда пытаешься душевно поприветствовать человека, тебе предъявляют за бестактность.

----------


## Гражданин

> Всех с наступающим НГ.
> И гори всё плохое синем пламенем.) Вот.


 И тебя с наступающим! Пусть следующий в твоей жизни будет успешнее во всех направлениях.

----------


## Гражданин

> В том-то и дело что я тоже троллефоб. Поэтому если говорю что это НЕ тролль, значит скорее всего это действительно так) . Обидно другое, что когда пытаешься душевно поприветствовать человека, тебе предъявляют за бестактность.


 Отрадно,что ты не посчитал меня за тролля, видимо сказывается.что мы немного общались в скайпе,так сказать о друг друге, природе проблем знаем.
А на счет бестактности. Что тут посоветовать, забить просто. Больше никак.

----------


## Игорёк

> Отрадно,что ты не посчитал меня за тролля, видимо сказывается.что мы немного общались в скайпе,так сказать о друг друге, природе проблем знаем.
> А на счет бестактности. Что тут посоветовать, забить просто. Больше никак.


 Да не в скайпе дело, я никогда не считал тебя за тролля. Небыло никаких поводов, этож очевидно. 
По поводу забить - согласен. Последнее время просто инет какой-то злой стал. Да и сам виноват конечно. Почти любая активность дставляет негатив.

----------


## wiki

У всех смотрю какие-то чёрные полосы пошли по жизни. А троль, себя сразу проявил))))))) ниже )))))))

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAQU9...eature=related

----------


## виктор

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAQU9...eature=related


 Не тянет мой 3G Ваш ютуб :Frown:  Вы верите в астрологию? Мне кажется порой, что у них есть определенный набор фраз, которые они меняют местами совершенно от балды. Ни разу ниче не сбылось.

----------


## виктор

> Второй новый год подряд встречаю один. Периодически в скайп выходит кое-кто с форума.


 и это прекрасно. Люди не ценят того, что имеют. Одиночество - большое удовольствие и дорогого стоит. Тишина - еще дороже. А им - общения подавай, от которого блевать хочется.

----------


## виктор

Ну вот, и закончился этот очередной печальный период существования. Впереди - новый, надеемся - последний, если Майя за базар отвечает, а потом - свобода...
Вздрогнем, Господа, и бахнем за индейцев, за то, что бы они оказались правы...
Добра и Удачи...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Желаю Всем знаний, свободы, денег и трахаться. С наступившим )

----------


## виктор

> Тишина - еще дороже.


 а вот ее, родимую, мне не видать, пожалуй, в ближайшее время...  над Городом повис туман из окислов азота и серы и неадекватная толпа слепо бредет сквозь него в неведомом никому направлении. Во мгле громыхают выстрелы салютов, сопровождаемые ослепительными вспышками, и невольно задумываешься: а не война ли это?

----------


## fuсka rolla

У меня другая мысль: а не дураки-ли пошли?

----------


## виктор

> У меня другая мысль: а не дураки-ли пошли?


 Целый мир дураков... разве не война? Война с рассудком.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Может вскоре придет новая эпоха просвещения на место сжигания ведьм и эзотерики )))) Хочу верить, что уроды победимы )

----------


## виктор

Я бы был самым ярым инквизитором, если бы такое произошло... Всех в расход, как в Догвилле... 
Что Вы думаете насчет 21.12.12?

----------


## fuсka rolla

кто сейчас пить будет? составьте компанию что-ли.

----------


## виктор

Сам на сам попробуйте, это очень интересно, по-лучше, чем с кем-то. А я не пью. Вера не позволяет. Скайпа нет, да и за мою скорость Вы осведомлены, так что помочь ничем не могу...

----------


## fuсka rolla

У меня есть чай. Я его пью. Купил вчера себе крутой чайник. Можем не в скайпе. Прямо здесь.

----------


## виктор

а я какой-то энергетик жру. вечером курнул последнее, не дотянул до НГ, так что трезв, как стекло.

----------


## fuсka rolla

У меня под окнами люди устроили Югославию и Ирак. Грохооот. Услышал, что дети перуна завтра на пробежку всех зовут. ахахахах.

----------


## виктор

а в моем Догвилле все, слава богу, стихло... Однажды НГ в Москве отмечал, на Красной площади, вот там внатуре, жесть... до утра. На следующий день ВСЕ заблевано... Это я в поддержание синьки, поэтому и не бухаю вообще. А началось все со Жданова, кстати, раньше бухал частенько ибо.

----------


## виктор

Синька, вообще, чмо еще то: как время провел - не помнишь, башка болит дня 2, толку никакого, кроме потерянного времени. Ганджа - другое дело, ее легализовать нужно, а синеву - запретить!

----------


## виктор

знакомый за стакан на 6 лет поехал. у него мусора через инет его купили, вот лошара, да? все равно, это - не справедливо.

----------


## виктор

суеверия - страшная вещь, у любого суеверия есть первопричина, ее нужно знать и не обращать на них внимания. Главное - христозом не заболеть. Медицина бессильна.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Можем провести праздник за решением фундаментальных греческих парадоксов. Предлагаю "стрелу Зенона". Вкратце: в каждый  момент времени стрела занимает пространство, равное ее размеру. Т.е. получается, что стрела не движется. Есть варианты?

----------


## виктор

> Можем провести праздник за решением фундаментальных греческих парадоксов. Предлагаю "стрелу Зенона". Вкратце: в каждый  момент времени стрела занимает пространство, равное ее размеру. Т.е. получается, что стрела не движется. Есть варианты?


 да честно, хз даже, любое тело занимает пространство, равное его размеру, разве это должно означать его неподвижность?

----------


## виктор

похоже на банальную разводку с делением на ноль

----------


## fuсka rolla

> да честно, хз даже, любое тело занимает пространство, равное его размеру, разве это должно означать его неподвижность?


 Ну да. Просто на примере стрелы это очевиднее демонстрируется. По-этому и называется апорием. Т.е. ситуацией, логически описанной, но не имеющей отношения к реальности. Его, на сколько Я знаю, еще не решили. Был вариант на счет неправильной трактовки понятия "пространство-время", но там что-то у них слабовато описано.

----------


## виктор

а что-либо подобное, по проще знаете?

----------


## fuсka rolla

так. Вот нашел правильное определение.



> Летящая стрела неподвижна, так как в каждый момент времени она занимает равное себе положение, то есть покоится; поскольку она покоится в каждый момент времени, то она покоится во все моменты времени, то есть не существует момента времени, в котором стрела совершает движение.


 вот то разрешение, которое  не засчитано 



> в природе нет физического аналога математическим понятиям точки пространства и момента времени


 Есть еще "квантовый скачек Зенона". Перенесение оного апория в реальность, что и показывает, как Я понял, несостоятельность предыдущего доказательства.



> Квантовый эффект Зенона (Квантовый парадокс Зенона) — метрологический парадокс квантовой механики, заключающийся в том, что время распада метастабильного квантового состояния некоторой системы с дискретным энергетическим спектром прямо зависит от частоты событий измерения её состояния. В предельном случае, нестабильная частица в условиях частого наблюдения за ней никогда не может распасться.
> Впервые предсказан в 1954 году Аланом Тьюрингом, позже, в 1958 году советским физиком Леонидом Халфиным[1], в 1978 году американские физики Байдьянат Мизра и Джордж Сударшан описали эффект, назвав его именем древнегреческого мыслителя Зенона Элейского. Название эффекта восходит к апории Зенона о полёте стрелы.
> Квантовый эффект Зенона для вероятности переходов между атомными уровнями был экспериментально обнаружен американскими учёными в конце 1989 года[2].

----------


## виктор

Мурдок, как Вы смотрите на вышеизложенное с точки зрения банальной эрудиции?

----------


## виктор

Значит ли это, что стрела в определенные моменты времени перемещается мгновенно?

----------


## виктор

А Зенон - местный гопарь был. На бабки разводил :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

Он ушел от нас ) Не хочет встречать новый год, обсуждая концепции древних греков )

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я бы с красноречием Зенона только бы на бабки и разводил ))))

----------


## виктор

испугался, бедолага.

----------


## fuсka rolla

виктор, Я тут видео с концерта нашел одно... оно- еще одно очевидное докозательство, что в россии музыки нет.
Как и качественного шоу.

----------


## виктор

А Вы знаете такую весьма интересную личность, как Диоген? Красноречив, но к бабкам равнодушен был. Зато Бабки теперь к нему не равнодушны... синдром Диогена ибо

----------


## виктор

сейчас посмотреть не получится, с модема сижу, не потянет. заффтра, когда соседушко проснеццо :Smile: 
А в России музыка есть - Отто Дикс зовется. Больше - нет.

----------


## виктор

и по делу. Считаете ли Вы, что виной комплексов могут служить неоправданные амбиции?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> и по делу. Считаете ли Вы, что виной комплексов могут служить неоправданные амбиции?


 Нет. Виной комплексов амбиции быть не могут. Так как за амбициями, как правило, монолитный фундамент из ...много чего. т.е. амбиция- связанная с иными накоплениями вещь. У Юнга и Жане по комплексам очень хорошие работы получились. Вот что кому бы посоветовал, так это- их.

----------


## виктор

очень много знаю примеров: люди ломаются и скатываются в такое УГ, что подойти страшно. Все из-за амбиций. им в детстве рассказали, что если молиться, то тебе будет счастье. Жизнь проходит - а его нет, ни миллиона баксов, о к-м всем знакомым рассказывал, вообще ни-че-го. и даже знакомых тех не осталось, которым рассказывал, потому что стыдно... прячешься от всех, бежишь...

----------


## виктор

Обратите внимание - я писал "неоправданные", т.е. банальный ХРИСТОЗ.
А люди ведуться. ЧСВ растет, чем усугубляет ситуацию скорейшего стремительного падения. В пустоту.

----------


## fuсka rolla

амбиции- это уже конечный продукт чего-то (будь то воспитание, страх, или тот же секс, вернее его отсутствие). Т.е. чтобы приобрести комплекс, нужна причина. Амбиция причиной не может быть, т.к. у нее свои причины. так как амбиция- это уже приобретение. Можно даже сказать, что амбиция- это установка. Или желание. Или мнение о себе. О том, чего ты достоин. Это если совсем толерантно выражаться. Я, ко всему прочему, еще и фрейдист. т.е. считаю что за всеми симптомами стоит страх и секс. Это причины всего. Комплексы- это сложная вещь. Общего с амбицией у нее только то, что они обе приобретенные. Только комплекс может быть причиной амбиции, а амбиция причиной комплекса- нет.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Смотрите. Комплекс может формироваться только вокруг эмоционального процесса. Амбиция- не эмоциональный процесс.

----------


## виктор

про Фрейда Вы зря так... ему лишь бы потрахаться. Из Ваших слов: Амбиция - мнение о себе. А если мнение ошибочно? Я захожу в ресторан, в кармане штука зелени...весь самоуверенный, блатной... при расплате выясняется, что нет ее, штуки, сперли, или потерял... Была Амбиция - стал комплекс. Синдром хиккикомори, потому что нужно из ресторана выйти и больше никогда не встретится с его персоналом. Теперь понятно, о чем я?

----------


## fuсka rolla

да. Я только до Вашего поста еще пост сделал. )))



> Смотрите. Комплекс может формироваться только вокруг эмоционального процесса. Амбиция- не эмоциональный процесс.

----------


## виктор

Викки, с прошедшим Вас! Что думаете по поводу нашей милой дискуссии?

----------


## wiki

И Вас тоже с наступившим годом. Давно он у Вас наступил?????? Новый год????????А то смотрю написать успели много.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> И Вас тоже с наступившим годом. Давно он у Вас наступил?????? Новый год????????А то смотрю написать успели много.


 Я по Мск живу. Хотелось бы по гринвичу, но...живу по Мск. )

----------


## виктор

Ну хорошо, раз Вы такой блатной психолог, обьясните мне русским языком ситуацию про ресторан и пути выхода.
повторюсь-мнение о себе(у меня штука баксов). нервный срыв(у меня ВНЕЗАПНО нет штуки баксов), и социофобия как следствие и защитный механизм, разве я не прав?

----------


## wiki

Значит одинаковое время с моим. Что в одиночестве отмечаете?????

----------


## виктор

> Значит одинаковое время с моим. Что в одиночестве отмечаете?????


 ну, разумеется. Вы знаете, это такая новая тенденция. Одиночество...

----------


## виктор

Гражданин, салам алейкум! Как отметил?

----------


## wiki

А я вот с мамой и её знакомой. Посидели с ними. Сначала в мейле был один, в стельку пьяный,с полдесятого по его времени решил нажраться. Доставал, доставал, пока я его не послала, так как нёс та-а-кой бред, что уши (глаза)завяли. Сходила на улицу, а там писец полный, хоть погода и замечательная и пришла домой. Надо было в город поехать, но в одиночестве не хочется по центру шляться, где стрельба питард и дебилы пьяные ходят

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ну хорошо, раз Вы такой блатной психолог, обьясните мне русским языком ситуацию про ресторан и пути выхода.
> повторюсь-мнение о себе(у меня штука баксов). нервный срыв(у меня ВНЕЗАПНО нет штуки баксов), и социофобия как следствие и защитный механизм, разве я не прав?


 аххаха. Я- не блатной психолог )))) Мне только их взгляды нравятся. 
Ок. Амбиция ( посмотрел точное значение дабы избежать не очень точной интерпретации)- Стремление занять место в обществе отличное от текущего, выражающееся в статусе, вознаграждении и т. д. 
комплекс- понятие, обозначающее «формирующуюся в бессознательном (или вытесненную в него) эмоционально окрашенную совокупность представлений, мотивов и установок, оказывающую существенное влияние на развитие и функционирование психики, личности и поведение человека». Это если по Карлу Густафу. 
Т.е. комплекс- процесс, а амбиция-только стремление (т.е. внешнее проявление мотивов). 
Случай в ресторане - это, действительно, амбиция. Но Вы путаете комплекс с реакцией на внезапное отсутствие денег. Комплекс- процесс. Постоянный. А реакция- нет. Единовременное проявление (внешне очевидное). Вот и все.

----------


## виктор

а я вот сегодня - ни капли. на энергетиках с вечера. тут , на форуме и отметил. Зомбоящик не включал по причине его отсутствия.

----------


## wiki

А в он-лайне что-нить посмотреть????

----------


## wiki

Да я сама выпила буквально полмаленькой рюмочки каберне и всё, даже желания нет. В том году на работе отмечала и то веселее было. А с утра и настроение хорошее было и желание отмечать, в 12 всё было, а потом ....... скучно как-то.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Да я сама выпила буквально полмаленькой рюмочки каберне и всё, даже желания нет. В том году на работе отмечала и то веселее было. А с утра и настроение хорошее было и желание отмечать, в 12 всё было, а потом ....... скучно как-то.


 Я не понял, кто там у Вас плохо себя вел? ) 
Я бы вот на коньках бы покатался сейчас.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> А в он-лайне что-нить посмотреть????


 Скоро хоккей начнется. Его буду смотреть. Ты скажи, что тебе нравится, может с виктором насоветуем тебе путного )

----------


## виктор

В жизни все подругому, бежишь от официанта, потом от охраны, потом от такси, на котором приехал, и т д. Это - множество "единовременных проявлений", которые становятся уже рефлексом(бежишь тупо от всех), а это уже - социофобия. Комплекс зовется "у меня нет денег". Вытекающих последствий масса, они - чудовищны. А виной всему первопричина - мысль о том, что лаве в кармане. ЛОЖНАЯ мысль.

----------


## wiki

Так это я Виктору написала, что бы он в он-лайне смотрел, раз зомбоящика нет

----------


## wiki

Чего-то я ни как не пойму, что именно вы обсуждаете?????

----------


## виктор

Насоветуем новогодний фильм "Мертвячка" :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Насоветуем новогодний фильм "Мертвячка"


 Да Да!!! Смотри , вики, Мертвячку!!! ))))))
Или "трупные черви" ))))

----------


## виктор

У меня 3G, не потянет онлайн. Я зомбоящик не смотрю принципиально. А обсуждали мы амбиции как причину комплексов, Фака Ролла назвал это неправдой и сбежал, так и не доказав. Что Вы думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## wiki

Ф-у-у-у, это же ужасы, да в новый год такое смотреть ))))) Прикалываетесь что ли????

----------


## виктор

Пардон, не сбежал)))

----------


## wiki

Не успел добежать до канадской границы, задержали???????))))))))))))))

----------


## виктор

Викки это - Черная комедия. Фака, смотрел емельяненко?

----------


## wiki

Ну, а что вполне амбиции могут быть причиной комплексов.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> У меня 3G, не потянет онлайн. Я зомбоящик не смотрю принципиально. А обсуждали мы амбиции как причину комплексов, Фака Ролла назвал это неправдой и сбежал, так и не доказав. Что Вы думаете по этому поводу?


 виктор, Я все еще здесь, если что. Нехорошо так говорить про присутствующего человека ))))
Я не знаю, что Вам еще сказать про амбиции и ситуацию в ресторане. Я изложил свою позицию. Она подкреплена официальными определениями и теориями по комплексам. Вы отказались ее воспринимать. Я тактично решил заморозить ИМЕННО разговор об амбициях.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ф-у-у-у, это же ужасы, да в новый год такое смотреть ))))) Прикалываетесь что ли????


 Это не ужасы. Там лирика. Кипяток сердешных струй )))
2 виктор: неее. Я читал про него. Читал, что про главного персонажа есть и поинтереснее фильмы. Тех же американцев. Только название не помню )

----------


## виктор

Викки, вообще много хороших фильмов описаны в разделе "Творчество"-"Другое Кино".

----------


## wiki

Я сегодня днём смотрела старую комедию по телику. "Джентельмены удачи",потом попыталась новый мюзикл "Алладин",но как-то он мне вообще не пошёл. Да и вообще целый вечер и ночь голова плоховато работает, вся в мыслях, в волнениях.

----------


## wiki

> Викки, вообще много хороших фильмов описаны в разделе "Творчество"-"Другое Кино".


   Да, читала ту тему. Вообще я люблю фантастику, фэнтези, комедии и ещё ....... пусть в меня сейчас кинете тапок, но мистику ещё люблю смотреть.

----------


## виктор

> Ну, а что вполне амбиции могут быть причиной комплексов.


 Нужно у фуфлолога какого-нибудь поинтересоваться, мне кажется что все комплексы выросли из амбиций. 
Просто, возможно, я путаю понятия.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Я сегодня днём смотрела старую комедию по телику. "Джентельмены удачи",потом попыталась новый мюзикл "Алладин",но как-то он мне вообще не пошёл. Да и вообще целый вечер и ночь голова плоховато работает, вся в мыслях, в волнениях.


 про что волнуешься?

----------


## wiki

> про что волнуешься?


 , да о человеке одном всё волнуюсь как он новый год отмечает, не делает ли глупостей, а то может.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> , да о человеке одном всё волнуюсь как он новый год отмечает, не делает ли глупостей, а то может.


 Возьми да позвони )

----------


## виктор

За мистикой - к великому Кингу. Мгла. 1408. Потайное окно. Ночной поезд. Рассказов у него хороших - тьма.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> За мистикой - к великому Кингу. Мгла. 1408. Потайное окно. Ночной поезд. Рассказов у него хороших - тьма.


 1408 сейчас мне стоит смотреть?

----------


## wiki

Позвонить не могу, это другой город, связь не работает нормально, смс по 20 минут идут.

----------


## wiki

Посмотреть на самом деле можно много чего. Ещё нужно определённое настроение под определённый жанр фильмов.

----------


## виктор

> 1408 сейчас мне стоит смотреть?


 Вы не видели? завидую. Обязательно стоит. Только режиссерскую версию обязательно.
Ищите аллегории, когда раскусите мыслю - получите незабываемый творческий оргазм.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Вы не видели? завидую. Обязательно стоит. Только режиссерскую версию обязательно.
> Ищите аллегории, когда раскусите мыслю - получите незабываемый творческий оргазм.


 Тогда пошел смотреть. Спасибо за компанию )))) Было хорошо )
С новым годом ! Добра Вам (Вам и вики)))))
До завтра )

----------


## виктор

знакомство с артхаусом стоит начать с Соляриса, далее - Пыль, затем ОЛД БОЙ. мне так кажется.

----------


## виктор

> Тогда пошел смотреть. Спасибо за компанию )))) Было хорошо )
> С новым годом ! Добра Вам (Вам и вики)))))
> До завтра )


 Спасибо и Вам. Хорошего просмотра.

----------


## виктор

Викки, так что: За амбиции потреплемся, за кино, или спать пойдем?

----------


## виктор

Викки ушла по-английски. Значит , пора спать. 
Спасибо Всем, Спасибо этому форуму, до скорого.

----------


## wiki

да не по английски а в агент смылась на 10 минут

----------


## виктор

> да не по английски а в агент смылась на 10 минут


 ну, так что, дискуссия продолжается?

----------


## wiki

Ну в принципе можно продолжить.

----------


## виктор

Что вы думаете насчет календаря Майя?

----------


## виктор

Как насчет телекинеза?

----------


## wiki

По поводу конца света у меня своя теория, но только Вы скорее всего не поймёте и не поверите.

----------


## wiki

Телекинез....... я не видела, но почему бы и нет, на свете много всего неизученного.

----------


## виктор

если теория логична и подкреплена наукой - поверю. А если Вы про Рай/Ад, осмелюсь Вас обрадовать - мы не попадем в Ад, Мы уже Там.

----------


## wiki

Такая теория тоже есть, что ад на Земле, но она не моя.

----------


## wiki

Ни про рай или ад, а про нечто иное.Но это не научное, а опять же мистика, эзотерика.

----------


## виктор

Я был свидетелем телекинеза и полтергейста, доказательств, разумеется, нет. О лептонных полях какой-то мужик писал, вроде как обьясняют они эти явления.

----------


## wiki

И как можно объяснить по Вашему полтергейста, даже интересно.

----------


## виктор

изотерика не подкреплена научно, она не логична. В начале этой беседы я привел пример о Букмекерах. Сам факт их существования - прямое и достаточное доказательство всей бредовости изотерики.

----------


## wiki

А кто такие или что-такое букмекеры????

----------


## виктор

http://existenzia.ru/theory/lepton первое, то пришло в гугл по запросу "лептоны".

----------


## виктор

Букмекерская контора- учреждение, заключающее пари на спортивные события с капперами(игроками БК). соответственно, если знать исходы событий наверняка, можно за пару дней разорить Все БК в мире.

----------


## wiki

Ну проще говоря, взгляды на мироустройство и вообще на мир у нас Вами вообще ни как не совпадают .Я это поняла уже давно. Так как Вы человек материального мира, а я можно сказать шизанута по поводу несуществующей науки.

----------


## wiki

Пойду я лучше спать, так как разговор как-то не складывается.

----------


## виктор

Дело в том, что правильный ответ всегда один, число ПИ=3.14, не 3, не 100500, а 3.14, и нельзя говорить,что взгляды разные, и кстати, Вы - тоже человек материального мира. А с тем, что Ваша наука не существует - согласен.

----------


## виктор

> Пойду я лучше спать, так как разговор как-то не складывается.


 Неплохая идея, должен заметить. если что - завтра продолжим. Сладких снов.

----------


## Игорёк

качаю Догвилль, пойми этих чужеземцев*

----------


## wiki

> качаю Догвилль, пойми этих чужеземцев*


 , Вы вообще о чём?

С Новым, Вас, наступившим годом.
 Да вообще всех поздравляю с Новым годом. Всем исполнения желаний и вообще всего того, чего сами себе пожелаете.

----------


## Игорёк

> , Вы вообще о чём?
> 
> С Новым, Вас, наступившим годом.
>  Да вообще всех поздравляю с Новым годом. Всем исполнения желаний и вообще всего того, чего сами себе пожелаете.


 Прогуглив Догвилль, выяснилось что это крохотная американская деревушка, в которой происходили действия одноименного фильма. Видимо наши друзья асоциируют свое мировоззрение с жизнью показанной в этом фильме.

----------


## Герда

Научи меня жить, - 
без оглядки на прожитый день, 
Научи меня жить, - 
не жалея ушедшего дня, 
Научи меня жить, - 
чтоб знакомая лёгкая тень 
Не будила во мне 
многоликое буйство огня. 
Научи меня жить, - 
чтобы боль - будто дождь со стекла, 
Научи меня жить, - 
чтобы дождь не вымучивал боль, 
Научи меня жить, - 
без огня, без дождя, без тепла, 
Научи меня жить, - 
научи меня жить - и позволь. 
Научи меня жить, - 
чтоб не помнить любви и добра, 
Не давать и не ждать, 
и не мучиться и не просить, 
Научи меня жить, - 
и не помнить, что было вчера, 
Научи меня жить, - 
научи меня, Господи, жить! 
Научи хохотать, - 
с перекошенным болью лицом, 
Перед тысячью тысяч 
чужих равнодушных личин, 
Научи меня петь, - 
с полыхающим в горле свинцом, 
Научи меня жить, - 

не имея для жизни причин...

----------


## fuсka rolla

> С Новым, Вас, наступившим годом.
>  Да вообще всех поздравляю с Новым годом. Всем исполнения желаний и вообще всего того, чего сами себе пожелаете.


 Спасибо, солнце )
Тебя ! )



> Прогуглив Догвилль, выяснилось что это крохотная американская деревушка, в которой происходили действия одноименного фильма. Видимо наши друзья асоциируют свое мировоззрение с жизнью показанной в этом фильме.


 Не совсем. Виктор, думаю, позже отпишется по этому вопросу. Лично Я ассоциирую это с моим окружением. Мировоззрение не при чем. Очень четкие параллели между людьми, среди которых приходится жить, и тем, что показано в фильме.

----------


## Герда

Как нам часами научиться дорожить,
И отличать, что важно, что второстепенно?
Как правильно, взаимно нам дружить,
Найти, кто скажет правду откровенно?

Как научиться маленьким шагам,
Держать себя в руках, знать чувство меры,
А не растрачивать себя по пустякам,
И уберечься от наивной веры,

Что в жизни гладко все должно пройти,
И быть готовым падать и терять,
Что неудачи нам даются, чтоб расти,
И что гордыню надо усмирять...

Как оказаться в нужный день и час,
Не упустить момент, и быть полезным?
Тепло отдать нуждающимся в нас...
И как увлечься делом интересным?

Как научиться находить и наблюдать,
Планировать, искусством наслаждаться,
А все пороки, страсти обуздать?
Хотя, все люди могут ошибаться... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fh4A...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## виктор

«Догвилль» глобален. Догвилль – то место, на котором веками создавалась Утопия. Догвилль и есть – Утопия. Единственное проявление онной, которое возможно в этом обществе. Единственное проявление, к которому это общество стремится. В котором это общество выживет.  Догвилль – повсюду. Он проник во все социальные слои своими корнями, не что бы разрушить, а что бы сплотить, сделать непреступными. Величественными.  И в то же время ужасными и безжалостными…
С Триером солидарен: это прогнившее место нужно сжечь, предварительно расстреляв всех его обитателей.
PS: Игорек, заценили? fucka rolla, как 1408? или руки не дошли?

----------


## Герда

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RsYO...eature=related

----------


## ambient

> В том-то и дело что я тоже троллефоб. Поэтому если говорю что это НЕ тролль, значит скорее всего это действительно так) . Обидно другое, что когда пытаешься душевно поприветствовать человека, тебе предъявляют за бестактность.


 За бестактность я посчитал что ты мне в аське говорил что типа я деньги потрачу как дурак.  :Smile:

----------


## ambient

Много понаписали, запаришься читать. Не буду читать.

А я жениться захотел. Дайте жену. Пора уже - за 30.  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> За бестактность я посчитал что ты мне в аське говорил что типа я деньги потрачу как дурак.


  я говорил - смотри деньги с машины не потрать просто так. Это просто пожелание, причем тут дурак и чувство такта ?) (Это риторический вопрос). 

 Виктор, неосилил) Посмотрел только первые минут 30. скучно как-то. завтра мож на работе гляну.

----------


## wiki

> Много понаписали, запаришься читать. Не буду читать.
> 
> А я жениться захотел. Дайте жену. Пора уже - за 30.


 прямо так резко взял и захотел???? И кто же должен Вам жену давать?????

----------

